# When Traveling, Leave The Cat at Home



## Elaine_R (Nov 20, 2015)

Poor CeCe. His owners must be devastated. I have two cats, and one of them is an indoor-outdor cat. It might not be the smartest thing to do, but he gets depressed if he's kept inside (I got him off the streets when he was little and he's never liked being cooped up) and I can't bear to watch him pace and yowl. 

Once the indoor only cat got out and went missing for three days. Fortunately he turned up in the neighbor's shed, but those three days were awful for me. I can't imagine how CeCe's owners feel with him so far away.

In order to make the indoor-outdoor cat safer, he was taught to come to the Meow Mix jingle. If people are going to take their cat places they could get out, or let them roam outside, they should teach the cat to come back. It's not difficult, though it does require a reward for EVERY time the cat comes.

Kathy, if you get any updates, please let us know. If not, I hope the owners can find some comfort in that cats can survive just fine on their own, even when raised in home environments.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for your post! . Yes, I'll be sure to update if I hear anything new.


----------

